# E-juice from Takealot



## Hooked (7/11/17)

Has anyone tried any of the brands available through Takealot? Just go to the Takealot website and type "e-juice" in the search bar.


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/11/17)

Yes I have. Haven't bought from them though.

Naked Fish tried the melon and strawberry Shortcake, they are good 6/10

Ruthless(I have tried them all) is bang average 4-5/10 (Bar Swamp Thing 7/10)

VGOD Juice, I have only tried the sour watermelon 6/10

Nothing special and you could honestly buy better and cheaper at dedicated vape stores.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes I have. Haven't bought from them though.
> 
> Naked Fish tried the melon and strawberry Shortcake, they are good 6/10
> 
> ...


@CMMACKEM Your rating of 0 -10 is good - it gives me a clear picture and it's saved me some money!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes I have. Haven't bought from them though.
> 
> Naked Fish tried the melon and strawberry Shortcake, they are good 6/10
> 
> ...



Cool, I have sent you some links of Diamond and supporting vendors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

